# Best drill for eel cable



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

11.5 amp Dewalt DW124 or the 13Amp Milwaukee Super Hawg? Any other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the Milwaukee hole shooter, a lot of guys use the dw124, but what ever you use run it in low speed


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Will said:


> I use the Milwaukee hole shooter, a lot of guys use the dw124, but what ever you use run it in low speed


 The Dewalt does 300 rpms vs. 450 by the Superhawg. In your opinion is that a very big difference? I have very limited experience with the drill/eel so I value your opinion.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The 450 would be nice. The Model C(machine the 1.25" eel was made for) spins at 500rpm


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Gosh


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds dangerous.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use this, works great bought it at a pawn shop for 30 bucks, made me thousands....
http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwauk...rt=1&cgid=milwaukee-super-hole-shooter-drills


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

HP plumber said:


> Sounds dangerous.


 It's also dangerous to cross the street if you don't know how to.


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> It's also dangerous to cross the street if you don't know how to.


Lol


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Funny how people think drill and eel is dangerous, it's not anymore than a Model C and is way safer than a drum machine


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Will said:


> Funny how people think drill and eel is dangerous, it's not anymore than a Model C and is way safer than a drum machine


It's like anything else. Experience and common sense should safely guide you.


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok well my concern is if the cable lengths come in 10' or 15' lengths and you have encountered the stoppage and are left with 5' or more cable outside the vent or clean out how do you keep it from whipping around at 300 plus rpm? I'm sure you guys have a way just hard for me to wrap my head around. Thanks to this forum I have opened my mind to the k 60 and have been very happy to own one.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger on a DW124. It was only 281.00 bucks on Amazon. I figured I'd give it a shot. I've had a terrible customer service experience with Milwaukee so that factored heavily into my decision.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

HP plumber said:


> Ok well my concern is if the cable lengths come in 10' or 15' lengths and you have encountered the stoppage and are left with 5' or more cable outside the vent or clean out how do you keep it from whipping around at 300 plus rpm? I'm sure you guys have a way just hard for me to wrap my head around. Thanks to this forum I have opened my mind to the k 60 and have been very happy to own one.


I'm going to purchase 8' lengths. When encountering a blockage, keep the cable taught between the drill and the clean out. You can also buy shorter lengths that you can add if needed.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The 1.25" eel cable has a inner core, it's different then the Ridgid style


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Just bought a super hawg with the intention of getting a dreel set up. 
Now just to decide if eel cable or general cable will be better?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Plumbducky said:


> Just bought a super hawg with the intention of getting a dreel set up. Now just to decide if eel cable or general cable will be better?


I may get the General cable because I can buy it locally. Saves on the shipping


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the eel cable. It's loser wind and self feeds faster. My eel cable has been through the ringer and still going good. General makes quality cable too though, so either would be fine


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Will said:


> Funny how people think drill and eel is dangerous, it's not anymore than a Model C and is way safer than a drum machine


You know what's even more funny then people who think a drill and eel is dangerous,,, 
PEOPLE WHO THINK A DRUM IS MORE DANGEROUS. Lol


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Drum is more dangerous, by a long shot.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Drill and eel is more dangerous by a much longer shot.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It definitely requires operator skill. If you're the type of plumber that wants to go in auto mode and sit on a bucket and talk to people while drain cleaning, or just the equipment do the work for you, then the dreel isn't for that type of plumber. You gotta pay attention to the sound of the drill and what the cable is doing at all times.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I may get the General cable because I can buy it locally. Saves on the shipping


Just hope you don't need it anytime soon.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Just hope you don't need it anytime soon.


 Why's that?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cause if it comes direct from the factory.....better grab a snickers cause you'll be waiting awhile.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Cause if it comes direct from the factory.....better grab a snickers cause you'll be waiting awhile.


My supply house talked to the general rep. The rep will drop the cable off as soon as I give the ok. He's got it in stock.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> It definitely requires operator skill. If you're the type of plumber that wants to go in auto mode and sit on a bucket and talk to people while drain cleaning, or just the equipment do the work for you, then the dreel isn't for that type of plumber. You gotta pay attention to the sound of the drill and what the cable is doing at all times.


Oh palleez,,,, 
Isn't the objective to use machinery that does most the work and makes it easier on us? Wait I can answer that,,, YES


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How can you knock a system you haven't tried yet? That dreel makes it real easy on me. Easier in fact then the K60 or any other drum. You can't buy skill.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The Dreel will definitely come in handy for me at times.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> How can you knock a system you haven't tried yet? That dreel makes it real easy on me. Easier in fact then the K60 or any other drum. You can't buy skill.


I wasn't necessarily knocking it,, just having a little fun,,,,, it sounds dumb and dangerous and will never try it. There now I knocked it. :laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The DW124 arrived tonight minus the chuck key. Aside from that it's really impressive. Time to order adapter,cable, and blades.


----------



## plumber luke (Oct 21, 2013)

Where do you order the cable and blades from ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plumber luke said:


> Where do you order the cable and blades from ?


I bought most of the cables from a local supply house to save on shipping. The rest I purchased from AJ Coleman.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> Drum is more dangerous, by a long shot.


I guess it could be...




gear junkie said:


> It definitely requires operator skill. *If you're the type of plumber that wants to go in auto mode and sit on a bucket and talk to people while drain cleaning, or just the equipment do the work for you,* then the dreel isn't for that type of plumber. You gotta pay attention to the sound of the drill and what the cable is doing at all times.


^^^If You Do This!^^^

A drum machine requires operator skill and a feel for the cable as well as listening to your machine, talk to you...

The line you are cleaning talks to you as well with visual cues the way the water bounces in the line or, slowly drops as you are working a spot. If the line you are cleaning has drained you can hear the cutter working...

I've found a place for both the Dreel and the Drum...

I was apprehensive about using the Dreel until I was with a friend on a job and saw it used in person...

On longer lines I run the drum so I've got everything I need with me in a single trip...

On shorter lines and difficult to access locations the dreel shines...
A couple of long sections and one short soft section for jumping house traps works great! 30' to the street and done!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> ...If you're the type of plumber that wants to go in auto mode and sit on a bucket and talk to people while drain cleaning, or just the equipment do the work for you...


Isn't that why we bought jetters? :laughing: :jester:


----------

